# My PVC greenhouse



## deadkndys (Aug 14, 2013)

Sup guys.

Started building a PVC greenhouse last week and just finished the frame a few days ago.
The size is 8 feet tall 10 feet wide and 10 feet long

Gonna put on the plastic around October or September.
:beatnik:

I used this guys plan except I plan on using zipper "vents" and a zipper roll up door.
http://rejadventures.blogspot.com/20...reenhouse.html


Can't wait to see how these autos I got a hold of do in a GH.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 14, 2013)

did you put anything inside of the pvc to reinforce it like thin rebar just incase you get heavy snow or strong wind/gusts


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 14, 2013)

Nah. I live in So Cal so I get no snow and rarely get strong winds in these parts.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2013)

:aok:

been doing this for years my friend...do ya need to worry about the smell from the nieghbors?...looks pretty close

:48:


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 15, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :aok:
> 
> been doing this for years my friend...do ya need to worry about the smell from the nieghbors?...looks pretty close
> 
> :48:



I took that into consideration. But from what I read a using carbon filter would be useless in a GH so I plan to have 2-3 times more aroma plants then I do MJ. The plants I thought of using so far are Lavander,Thme,and Rosemarry. 

It's worth mentioning that the neighbors house is  at least 20 feet below mine so they might not even smell it,


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't count on it friend, unless yual going with a strain known NOT to give off much odour but think yual might be riskin safety. How many actual MJ plants yual thinkin?

BWD


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 15, 2013)

thats cool am courious what type of film have you choosen to wrap it up with


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 15, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Don't count on it friend, unless yual going with a strain known NOT to give off much odour but think yual might be riskin safety. How many actual MJ plants yual thinkin?
> 
> BWD



I only plan on growing 4-5 plants.

I am also a card holder so I do not need worry about legal problems. I am just using the aroma plants as a courtesy really.

Not to mention if someone tries to come in my yard I got a German shepherd waiting for them.


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 15, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> thats cool am courious what type of film have you choosen to wrap it up with



I got the cheapest one I could fine which is 4 mil poly.
I plan on getting the 4 year GH poly next year as I know this stuff will only last 6-12 months If I am lucky.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 15, 2013)

deadkndys said:
			
		

> I only plan on growing 4-5 plants.
> 
> I am also a card holder so I do not need worry about legal problems. I am just using the aroma plants as a courtesy really.
> 
> Not to mention if someone tries to come in my yard I got a German shepherd waiting for them.


 

Then force on pilgrim sounds like yual gots it together and considerate of others too! Like folks like you and fireside that are friendly thanks for sharing pilgrim, hope yual fill pouch with the finest yual can produce 

BWD


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 15, 2013)

okay cool you are doing what I was planning for next year, keep us posted and let us know how it works


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

is secured to the ground?


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 15, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> is secured to the ground?



Not yet but I plan on getting more of those "bricks" and zip tying them to the base of the GH.
:laugh:


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 26, 2013)

Well guys I finished putting on the plastic today. Just need to add some zip ties here and there and also gonna add the zipper door and windows tomorrow.


Pic
V
hXXp://i.imgur.com/7cyhj9o.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

:aok:


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 28, 2013)

what idea have you got for the door and vent I am planning on one like yours and was thinking heavy duty Velcro with glue on one side


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> what idea have you got for the door and vent I am planning on one like yours and was thinking heavy duty Velcro with glue on one side




They make zippers for Tarps:aok:   I use these in hoop houses...They sell them where they sell tarps...

http://www.creativeshelters.com/canopy-accessories/Canopy-Accessories.aspx?ProductGroup=TheHatch


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 28, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> what idea have you got for the door and vent I am planning on one like yours and was thinking heavy duty Velcro with glue on one side



I plan on using zippers and making my own door and vents. Walmart sells a zipper kit for 10 dollars for 5 and a half yards. Velcro could work as well imo.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sullivans-USA-Make-A-Zipper-Kit-5.5-yds-Black/17338045


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

deadkndys said:
			
		

> Well guys I finished putting on the plastic today. Just need to add some zip ties here and there and also gonna add the zipper door and windows tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Pic
> ...




Looking nice...you should upload pictures to the site...Im not a fan of the zip ties on account the winds tear right threw them and ruins your plastic..I found that making some clips with same size PVS holds better and they are reusable:aok:..I havent put my plastic on yet but do have the frame ready

Mojo for the GH
:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

I dont think the velcro would stick to the plastic...the ones Im talking about has great sticky on back...you peel the papper off and press onto plastic....then unzip and slice the plastic make opening...than zip shut:aok:

Ill be fallowing alond if you dont mind.....Ill just sit in the corner smoke me :bong:


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 28, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Looking nice...you should upload pictures to the site...Im not a fan of the zip ties on account the winds tear right threw them and ruins your plastic..I found that making some clips with same size PVS holds better and they are reusable:aok:..I havent put my plastic on yet but do have the frame ready
> 
> Mojo for the GH
> :48:


Nice idea with the clips. I'll definitely have to try that next time. Also good looking GH.
:smoke1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

thanks my friend..this be the first year I made one Large hoop house...Last year I think we had 6...if ya up for a good read heres last years

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61054

:48:


----------

